# Master force Router



## nurjrk12 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, new here, name is Jeff. More or less a weekend warior and intermediate woodworker. Looking at the Master force router at Menards...any good, or should I not waste my time. I know the Porter Cable's are good, that is my other choice, just trying to save a few $$$. Any suggestions are welcomed and appreciated.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeff

Let the Master force stay in the store and take the PC to a new home ..

====



nurjrk12 said:


> Hi, new here, name is Jeff. More or less a weekend warior and intermediate woodworker. Looking at the Master force router at Menards...any good, or should I not waste my time. I know the Porter Cable's are good, that is my other choice, just trying to save a few $$$. Any suggestions are welcomed and appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jeff and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome Jeff,
I have checked out the Master Force router at Menard's but I have never used one. It seemed pretty solidly built, but I know nothing about the motor or any other parts. I believe it is made in China. I do know that if you can afford the Porter Cable, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello,

I have the Masterforce combo router and the only complaint I have is that it easily gets bound up with sawdust when used in a table. It has plenty of power and handles well.

I'd recommend it as a good starter router for the price. Just plan to clean it often if you intend to use it table mounted. It can be a real challenge to clean if you wait till the height can't be adjusted.

Mike


----------



## billcorr (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello Jeff,

I also am new to Router Forums. 

I have a Masterforce belt sander. Used it maybe 40 hours and it works like a champ. I am looking at a Masterforce 10" table saw and planner. Used, I can get the pair for $500. Seems like a good deal, just a little concerned about the brand name.

Bill 
Minnesota


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

nurjrk12 said:


> Hi, new here, name is Jeff. More or less a weekend warior and intermediate woodworker. Looking at the Master force router at Menards...any good, or should I not waste my time. I know the Porter Cable's are good, that is my other choice, just trying to save a few $$$. Any suggestions are welcomed and appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff



Welcome to the forum, Jeff


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

billcorr said:


> Hello Jeff,
> 
> I also am new to Router Forums.
> 
> ...


welcome to the forum, Bill


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can no longer depend on where a product is made to judge it's quality. Quality is exactly that regardless of where the product is made.


----------

